# Shoulder Injury



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

first GO SEE A DOCTOR ...:wink:


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have had both my shoulders repaired 8 yrs ago. I work at a gym and see people doing dumb s#&t all the time. Run yourself through a series of tests. First thing you want to do is to determine if it is in fact rotator or labrum. Have someone apply pressure to you hand with the palm facing upward and arm directly in front of you. Then do the same to the side. Now reverse your hand amd have your palm facing down and do the same thing. Try to resist the person applying pressure. If it hurts more when your palm is facing upward, there is a good chance it is a labrum and not rotator. You can go through a series of daily stretches and excerises to recover just as you would if you went to physical therapy. 
1. Lye on your back on the floor. With your palm facing the ceiling, raise your arm until it is uncomfortable. Hold it for 30seconds and lower it slowly amd repeat multiple time. Try to extend past the point of tolerance as you progress to regain range of motion. 
2. When you are at the gym, use the cable crossover and set it at elbow height. Attach a single handle grip. Set to lowest weight possible. Tuck elbow to your side. Start by pulling toward your stomach. Be sure to keep your elbow tucked at your side. 
3. Reverse the motion. Keep your elbow tucked still and move the cable outward away from your stomach. This will strengthen the tendons and labrum. Good luck. Get you some glutamine. You can get it at gnc or anywhere on the internet. Aids in recovery.


----------



## j_gilb15 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you @bmwlife1976 . That helps greatly!


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

your very welcome. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

A dr and physical therapy may be a good idea. I ignored my shoulder until it started hurting real bad. Ended up with a surgery in December and have yet to shoot an arrow since. I wish I had taken care of it early on when task specific exercises may have saved me a surgery and a lot of down time.


----------



## Jenmak (Mar 24, 2015)

Good luck with the recovery, don't push yourself to jump back to archery too soon. Once you're ready, an ultra adjustable bow like the Diamond infinite edge might be useful, I know someone who shoots it after rehabbing his shoulder to slowly build up draw weight.


----------

